
IBM to Acquire Linux Distributor Red Hat for $33.4B - mancerayder
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-28/ibm-is-said-to-near-deal-to-acquire-software-maker-red-hat?srnd=premium
======
sharno
> Goldman Sachs Group Inc. and JPMorgan Chase & Co. advised IBM on the deal
> and provided financing.

Earning lots in interest rate, I guess finance companies are the worst to take
advice from

